# Cheap GAS - Mamiya Sekor 528TL



## dinodan (Jul 16, 2008)

In another thread, I described how a Mamiya Sekor 528TL was my first 35mm camera in high school. That got me looking around Ebay, and I discovered a way to satisfy my GAS without spending much money at all. Figuring that my chances of finding one good camera of that age and (let's face it) cheap construction were minimal, I bought two for less than 10 bucks each.

Fortuitously, they seem to be a perfect pair. One has a working shutter, but the lens focus ring is bent (like it was dropped) and the meter is dead (possibly also from said drop). The second camera has a working meter, but the shutter is kaput. Somewhat interestingly, the second camera is stamped "Korea" on the bottom. Late model, perhaps?

So, here's my question. I have the possibility of a fun little project here, which is to combine the two cameras into one functioning unit. Realizing that not much money is at stake, is this something that I, as someone whose entire experience of opening up cameras is confined to loading and unloading film, have the slightest chance of being able to accomplish? I should add that I do have a certain modest level of general mechanical aptitude.

I did just find *this* article, which looks like it will be quite helpful.

DD


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey, what have you to lose? I would definitely attempt taking the healthy lens mount ring and put it on the camera with a dead meter. At least you will have a fully functional camera with no meter, which you can actually do without anyway. Just use a hand-held meter.

You might even be able to swap the working meter, if you're careful. 

But first, try to make the frozen shutter go, it might surprise you and come back to life. Open the bottom and try to air blow it, eventually drop a few drops of Naphta onto the gears. Who knows...

Good luck.


----------



## Battou (Jul 17, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> Hey, what have you to lose? I would definitely attempt taking the healthy lens mount ring and put it on the camera with a dead meter. At least you will have a fully functional camera with no meter, which you can actually do without anyway. Just use a hand-held meter.
> 
> You might even be able to swap the working meter, if you're careful.
> 
> ...



My frozen shutter freed up, sadly comming back to life was not on it's adgenda.....


----------

